# Подставка в постель для ноута



## Тигруша (11 Май 2011)

Всем привет! Похоже, что после операции пока придется пользоваться компом лежа в постели. Посмотрела в инете - вроде полно для этого всяких столиков/подставочек. Вопрос  - кто-то пользуется чем-то подобным? Поделитесь мнением. И вообще, буду благодарна за советы/ссылки по организации рабочего места лежа.


----------



## Надеюсь (15 Май 2011)

Привет, если сидеть трудно, то все приспособления неудобны, а если лежать, то шея очень быстро устаёт.....


----------



## леша44 (19 Май 2011)

Предлагаю свой способ. Но это только если есть продольная штанга (перекладина) над кроватью. Необходимо две резинки и рулон туалетной бумаги. Нетбук очень легко снимается и ставится.


----------



## svetla65 (30 Июн 2011)

Если еще актуально ...я использую такой столик . Пол года не могу сидеть , столик выручает . Выбрала самый легкий по весу , так как сам ноут тоже не мало весит . Очень довольна .


----------



## Евгений-не гений (24 Дек 2012)

я пододвигал к себе гладильную доску  она как раз по уровню вставала.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2012)

Тигруша написал(а):


> Всем привет! Похоже, что после операции пока придется пользоваться компом лежа в постели. Посмотрела в инете - вроде полно для этого всяких столиков/подставочек. Вопрос - кто-то пользуется чем-то подобным? Поделитесь мнением. И вообще, буду благодарна за советы/ссылки по организации рабочего места лежа.


 А что за операция?


----------

